# Pterinochilus vorax



## tosik (May 13, 2005)

Pterinochilus vorax female 9 skin


----------



## MurinusekPoland (May 13, 2005)

preety woman


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 14, 2005)

sure it´s a vorax?? Or did u only buy it as a vorax?!? anyway, she´s very pretty


----------



## FryLock (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Improver very nice but im pretty sure it won't be vorax but a lot of P.murinus of the other colour forms (the normal/tan and new intermediate one) are being sold as P.vorax, a good pic of it's spermathecae would tell if it's P.murinus.


----------



## MurinusekPoland (May 14, 2005)

somebody has really photo of P.vorax?


----------



## cryptly (May 14, 2005)

Not the best picture, but it's all I could find.    

http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki/opis_vrst/novi_vrste_2/pterinochilus_vorax/index01.htm


----------



## spiderPeter (May 14, 2005)

cryptly said:
			
		

> Not the best picture, but it's all I could find.
> 
> http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki/opis_vrst/novi_vrste_2/pterinochilus_vorax/index01.htm


On the picture under the link you wrote here is Heteroscodra maculata, so no vorax again... Real vorax isn`t probably available in the hobby...


----------



## cryptly (May 14, 2005)

spiderPeter said:
			
		

> On the picture under the link you wrote here is Heteroscodra maculata, so no vorax again... Real vorax isn`t probably available in the hobby...


That's what I get for not running the page through a translator.   :wall:   I saw the scientific name and just assumed the pic went with the name.  oops.   :8o


----------



## tosik (May 14, 2005)

my is true.Bought in Germany from breeder the difference of boundary strip is :vorax and murinus. it was one should compare.alone I at the beginning did not it distinguish.My 100% vorax  it no murinus. Weak photo to comparing


----------



## bugsnstuff (May 14, 2005)

it would be interesting to find out who id'd it as vorax and why

cheers


----------



## FryLock (May 14, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> it would be interesting to find out who id'd it as vorax and why
> 
> cheers


Same here but from this.



			
				tosik said:
			
		

> Bought in Germany from breeder the difference of boundary strip is :vorax and murinus.


I think he means the breeder said it's from a different geographic range then P.murinus (difference of boundary strip?), but as far I see from Richards map’s P.murinus is found both north and south of P.vorax range so even if the stock was collected in some place were P.vorax is know from it does not mean P.murinus is not found there to.

Edit: My bad only south of vorax but they could still be in the same area.


----------



## FryLock (May 14, 2005)

Ok done my home work in case anyone was interested.

P.murinus has been found in Burundi Zimbabwe Mozambique Tanzania Kenya Zambia Angola and DR of the Congo (Zaire or whatever it is now) and even South Africa .  

P.vorax has been found in Tanzania Burundi Angola DR of the Congo and Rwanda.    

P.murinus has it's most northern location as Kenya and P.vorax is most northern location as in Rwanda, from the known sites marked vorax seems to be found more to the northwest in both Angola and Dem rep of Congo then murinus locations in the same countries (although P.murinus is only known from one local in the southwest of D.R.O.C) also P.murinus is not known from Rwanda but it is known from near by in Burundi.

So maybe it was collected from somewere were P.murinus was not known but vorax is,but like Peter has said i don't think the real one's are in the hobby.


----------



## jbrd (May 14, 2005)

where did you find all that info frylock?


----------



## FryLock (May 14, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> where did you find all that info frylock?


Opss i should have cited as the info is taken all from one work (and very good it is).

"Gallon, R.C. Revision of the African Genera Pterinochilus and
Eucratoscelus (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Harpactirinae) with Description
of Two New Genera. Bull. Br. Arachnol. Soc. (2002) 12(5), 201-232"


----------



## jbrd (May 14, 2005)

ok? is that a book you have?


----------



## GoTerps (May 14, 2005)

As stated in his citation, it is from the Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society.


----------



## jbrd (May 14, 2005)

ummm...........doh


----------

